# Our new toy!



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Well we picked it up yesterday, didn't take long to do handover. Spent most of yesterday loading it up and can't stop keep going in and looking at it!!

I haven't been out in it yet, cos had to follow on the way home. Barry took to it very easily, said it was no problem to drive. Even though after filling up with petrol the engine warning light remained on (but is now off). And yes you guessed it, rust and splash marks all over engine, but I am not going to let that dampen my spirits. I still love it!

Kirsty


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Kirsty

I hate to dampen your obvious joy and enthusiasm, I assume it's a diesel engine, if it has been driven with petrol you may have done damage to the engine and fuel pump,.. I strongly advise you not to start it again until it has been drained and checked by a mechanic..

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/motoring/main.jhtml?xml=/motoring/2005/08/27/mfdies27.xml


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

We did put diesel in it (not that silly!) I call diesel petrol!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Willows18 said:


> We did put diesel in it (not that silly!) I call diesel petrol!


phewww that's a relief .. :lol:

silly or not, it's a mistake that's made 400 times per day ! :roll:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Willows18 said:


> We did put diesel in it (not that silly!) I call diesel petrol!


That's a relief :lol:

My kids were always telling me off, when I first had a diesel car, for saying petrol :roll: I knew what I meant :wink:

Happy Motorhoming


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

You had us worried there for a mo...
Really hope you enjoy your new toy,car,er van,ooh i mean diesel motorhome.
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Only playing :!: 

phil


----------

